# gmrs radios



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

looking at purchasing the motoralo 5620 radios to use while working/hunting fishing. while looking at them on the motorola website, it says that it requires a FCC radio license. 

just wondering how many people have these type of radios (gmrs) and how many have the licensce they say you need. also what the cost of the license is.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Here is a link to the FCC's website. I think the license is $75 for five years. Better check it out though. Here is the link.FCC I would suggest you comply with the laws. I'm not sure what would happen if you get caught operating without one, but I would bet the license would be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I only use mine out in the woods where we hunt, the signal goes 3-4 miles under ideal circumstances...most of the time far below that. If I was operating in a more urban setting I would do more to comply, however most of the time I am lucky if my hunting partner is able to recieve my signal.

Call me a criminal! Between the radios and my selective compliance with the seatbelt law.... 

I don't know for sure but I am willing to bet that the numbers of radios sold far exceeds the applications for licenses.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Suit yourself, but the fines are significant if you get caught - several thousand bucks instead of the $25 (or whatever it is) for failure to buckle up. It's also a Federal rap.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Go to the Link and scroll down to see what the fine could be,

http://support.tandy.com/support_electronics/doc31/31384.htm


----------

